# Setting up el natural 220l tall, help needed.



## Muel (17 May 2011)

Hey all I'm setting up a 220l tall aquarium soon with soil and was going to go the walstad way. However the only thing that concerns me is lack of water movement leading to stagnation. Has anyone had problems with this? 

Plant list is Hygrophila difformis, Hydrocotyle leucocephala, Microsorum pteropus, Micranthemum umbrosum and Eleocharis parvula and Limnobium laevigatum 

I'm going to use a bag of john innes number 3 and a layer of small pea gravel to cover it.

I was intending on housing tetras in there but at a colder temperature, something like 22C, so I think I'm going to put a heater in there set to this for winter. I was going to put a small filter next to it without any media to help circulate the water but I'm aware that this will decrease already low CO2 levels so I'm unsure, though I think it may be needed to spread temperature evenly?

Tank dimensions are 100x40x70cm (regency 100) and my lighting will be Arcadia J5 35w 742mm x 2.

Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated. I think I'll be starting a log when I get it started in the next couple of weeks.

Cheers, 
Muel.


----------



## dw1305 (17 May 2011)

Hi all,


> However the only thing that concerns me is lack of water movement leading to stagnation. Has anyone had problems with this?


 I think Diana Walstad eventually decided that you do need some water movement. I'd suggest a Hamburg Matten Filter or a powerhead and sponge combination.
Have a look at BigTom's posts <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=12613> & <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=14521>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## BigTom (17 May 2011)

Yeah you do get a pretty noticeable thermal cline without any water movement. I tried it both ways and settled on a heavily throttled powerhead which spreads the heat and helps dissipate surface scum which is pretty common in El Nat tanks.


----------



## BigTom (17 May 2011)

Ps my tank is very lightly stocked, if you're going to fully stock I would err on the safe side and have a small matten filter or sponge filter as Darrel suggested.


----------



## Muel (17 May 2011)

I have a little micro sponge filter I was thinking of using without any media, running some tube off the nozzle into a sort of T shape to the sides of the aquarium and making it into a sort of internal spray bar. what do you think?


----------



## Muel (17 May 2011)

My stocking will be 16-18 small tetras and a couple of snails/oto's.


----------

